# 02/22/07 Nw Pa



## HOOBS PRO PLUS (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's some pics from last night and this morning got 6-8 " not bad since they were calling for a coating - 2":bluebounc :redbounce


----------



## HOOBS PRO PLUS (Nov 1, 2006)

:realmad: Anyone know how to upload video I can't get this to upload.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

upload it into photobucket if you have 1, then after its done, click on share video, or copy and paste the link..Great pics by the way!! Trucks look good also!


----------



## HOOBS PRO PLUS (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's that vid.


----------



## scooby_4802311 (Nov 21, 2006)

hahahahahaha


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

I don't see how you possibly could have the time to get out of the truck and make a "movie" let alone take pictures.????

We are lucky to get out of the trucks to stretch every 6-8 hours


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

qualitylawncare;384930 said:


> I don't see how you possibly could have the time to get out of the truck and make a "movie" let alone take pictures.????
> 
> We are lucky to get out of the trucks to stretch every 6-8 hours


I am the same way, barely enough time to run to the gas station to fill up every so many hours, and being by my self, just don't have the time to be f'n around. I feel guilty looking at hundreds of pics on here and rarely posting any, but just don't have the opportunity, especially with 10'' of concrete like fridays storm. i brought the camera with me in the truck but the battery died before I got the first pic in when i was out, only a few from my house at the begining. I guess batteries don't like the cold! It's ashamed I didn't get at least a few in because this is the first season with my 250 and made some very nice pushes and piles towards the end where I actually had the 30 secs to get out and snap a few.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice pics. i like that first one the best. Looks like you guys got a nicer snow than we did, we got 9" of that snow/sleet concrete


----------



## HOOBS PRO PLUS (Nov 1, 2006)

Not that I have to justify myself but If you can't enjoy yourself and have a little fun then what's the point in doing it. And by the way my contracts are always done on time.wesport


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

HOOBS PRO PLUS;385469 said:


> Not that I have to justify myself but If you can't enjoy yourself and have a little fun then what's the point in doing it. And by the way my contracts are always done on time.wesport


I wasn't trying to be disrespectful when I made that comment. No offense to you personally or to anyone else. I enjoy looking at the pictures everyone posts; I just can't seem to see how you possibly find the time to stop plowing in the middle of a storm to make a movie.

I took some pics of my own after the last storm to contribute alittle.. Happy Plowing!


----------

